# Small full front propane fireplace



## rorser (Oct 18, 2012)

Friends:
I am having trouble locating a small (about 30" wide), landscape orientation, full-front/view, propane fireplace for new construction.  By full front, I mean the kind where the glass comes all the way down to the hearth (Flush Hearth) such as the Town & Country TC-30 or the Mendota Pioneer.
This is for a *corner* install and I am finding no full-view unit that will fit;  they are all too deep, e.g., the T & C is ~22" deep, whereas I need something like the Regency Panorama P33 (not full view) which is ~13" deep and fits, or the Heat n Glo TR-350TRS (not full view) which is ~16" and also fits.  Might any of you be aware of a full view model that might fit?
Thank you, Richard
Santa Cruz, CA


----------



## DAKSY (Oct 19, 2012)

How about this?

http://www.regency-fire.com/Products/Gas/Contemporary-Gas-Fireplaces/HZ33CE.aspx


----------



## rorser (Oct 21, 2012)

Well, my goodness, Bob.   I did not know Regency made such a unit.  I will give my dealer a call on Monday.  Is this a new unit?
Thanks very much for your insight.
R


----------



## DAKSY (Oct 21, 2012)

Regency has been getting more into the contemporary look & clean-faced (CF) look in recent years. This one is relatively new. If it's like the HnG CF units, the width of the viewing area has been reduced to accommodate the gas valve and other controls...
Glad I could be of assistance...


----------



## rorser (Oct 25, 2012)

DAKSY said:


> Regency has been getting more into the contemporary look & clean-faced (CF) look in recent years. This one is relatively new. If it's like the HnG CF units, the width of the viewing area has been reduced to accommodate the gas valve and other controls...
> Glad I could be of assistance...


I went to my dealer today in hopes of seeing one of the new CF models you alerted me to.  I was especially interested in the new P33CE, as I had planned to use the P33E, which does fit in my planned corner.  But, alas, they did not have the unit and probably will not for some time.  And, it is deeper than the P33E, but I may be able to get it to fit.
Again, thanks for your help, Richard


----------

